# Arcadia Brute vs Horribly Hilly



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone here done both? I have done the 200k HHH and am on tap to do the 200k Arcadia Brute this weekend. Arcadia looks like more significant climbs. Any opinions as to which is tougher? 

I must say, I am not looking forward to 131 hilly miles at this point of the season.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I live near Arcadia and ride them roads frequently. The 200K of the Brute has some really nasty climbs, including Catfish hill. You'll see 24% if you have a computer with grade on it. I have not ridden both, but I cannot imagine the Brute won't as hard as anything you can do in Wisconsin. I've seen the Garmin profile of the HHH, right now if I were you I'd be scared either way 
I tried to sign up last weekend, but the Brute was full already! Good thing, I'm doing Hillfest in a couple weeks which has much less climbing.


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to nOOky I hit some of those roads earlier this spring and wept! I'm not a climber. My buddies who love to climb had a blast though! It is so beautiful there!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I rode about 79 miles today with about 6000 feet of elevation gain. I passed quite a few people doing the Brute and I was thinking "oh you poor suckers not used to the heat are just going to suffer for hours yet". I know just on my little ride I don't think i could have went another 44 miles without serious consequences.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I completed the full 200k. Frankly I felt more beat up by the wind than the heat. There were some 2% down grades that required pedaling due to the wind.

The hills are steeper than Horribly Hilly. At no time in the Horribly Hilly did I need to serpentine to get up a hill. Twice I had to do that. The last bit of ride in from Dodge to Arcadia is just sadistic.

Now it's on to the 2nd leg of the Wisconsin Triple Crown, The Kickapoo Kicker.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Never rode the HHH, but the Brute will be very challenging (and rewarding).

I hope to get there in a few weeks as well.


----------

